# What's your Mall Ninja score?



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Regardless of your post count on the forum (mine ranks me as a Mall Ninja), how much of a Mall Ninja are you?

Last week I went to weigh myself, and decided to take off all my "tactical gear." I was sort of appalled when I saw it all laying there on a desk. My thought was, "Oh my God...I have truly become a Mall Ninja!" Here's what was laying on the desk:

Glock 9mm (plastic gun, +10 Mall Ninja Points)
Galco Royal Guard holster (holster not synthetic, 0 MN points)
Full size spare magazine (+10 MN points for carrying spare mag, extra +5 for carrying full-size hi-cap)
Surefire E2e white light (+10 MN points)
Spyderco Centofante folding knife (+5 MN points)
Keys with Mighty Bright light (+5 MN points for keychain light, but -5 MN points for lack of pepper spray)
Compact "CCW" wallet carried in front pocket (+5 MN points)
Cell phone (not black or camo, 0 MN points)

Total 45 Mall Ninja points. How does your "everyday carry" loadout score?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

You got me beat, although, I'm getting there... :wink:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to add the Reinforced Instructors Belt! Heavy and thick and uber-tactical! ;-)

I am Mall Ninja -- hear my bones creak under the weight of all this stuff!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do have a plastic gun, but that's about my only scoring thing. I haven't started using that Galco Matrix holster yet - so, I still usually use a leather one. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I do have a plastic gun, but that's about my only scoring thing. I haven't started using that Galco Matrix holster yet - so, I still usually use a leather one. :-D :-D :-D


Amateur. :lol:

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Wear ninja boots at the same time too? :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Glock 9mm (plastic gun, +10 Mall Ninja Points)
> Galco Royal Guard holster (holster not synthetic, 0 MN points)
> Full size spare magazine (+10 MN points for carrying spare mag, extra +5 for carrying full-size hi-cap)
> Surefire E2e white light (+10 MN points)
> ...


Lets see here:

USPc = 10pts
Alessi CQC/s LEATHER = 0pts
8 rd spare mag = 10pts
Colt Cobra folding knife = 10pts +5 for the 'cobra' :roll: 
Black Razr Cell Phone = 5pts

Total = 40 points YIKES!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

> Colt Cobra folding knife = 10pts +5 for the 'cobra'


Hmmmm, my knife has a little spider on it. Can I add a Mall Ninja point for that? 8)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Not sure what on Earth you're talkin' about.

My carry gun is a 2 1/2" Smith & Wesson Model 19, in a Don Hume holster. I carry six rounds of .357 Magnum 130gr JHP Federals in a Galco ammo case. My pocket knife is Frost bone handle Cherokee Warrior lockback.

I don't carry a cell phone with me, it stays in the Jeep console. My belt is from the Mexican western store here in Memphis. Jeans are Wrangler, boots Justin or Larry Mahan.

What did I score?

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Not sure what on Earth you're talkin' about.


+1

4" 1911, Alessi IWB, Wilson 8 round mag, MOD knife, Galco leather belt

and the nearest mall is almost 50 miles away 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U guys don't know what a mall ninja is? :?:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> > Colt Cobra folding knife = 10pts +5 for the 'cobra'
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, my knife has a little spider on it. Can I add a Mall Ninja point for that? 8)


Sure :-D :-D

I need a new knife, gotta set that score down to a more reasonable level.....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Not sure what on Earth you're talkin' about.
> 
> My carry gun is a 2 1/2" Smith & Wesson Model 19, in a Don Hume holster. I carry six rounds of .357 Magnum 130gr JHP Federals in a Galco ammo case. My pocket knife is Frost bone handle Cherokee Warrior lockback.
> 
> ...


Let's break it down, and keep in mind that being a Mall Ninja is generally held to be an undesirable thing (unless you work for HK!).

S&W revolver - 0 MN points
Spare ammo - +5 MN points, extra +5 for magnums, additional +5 for Hydra-Shok
Normal pocket knife - 0 MN points
No "tactical communication device" (cell phone) on body - 0 MN points
Normal belt and boots - 0 MN points

Total is a mere 15 Mall Ninja Points. Congratulations, you are a normal person who blends in well with his surroundings (the mark of the true ninja!). 8)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

> 4" 1911, Alessi IWB, Wilson 8 round mag, MOD knife, Galco leather belt
> 
> and the nearest mall is almost 50 miles away 8)


1911, no plastic gun - 0 MN points
Alessi leather holster - 0 MN points
Spare ammo - +5 MN points
MOD knife - +10 MN points
Galco leather belt - 0 MN points, but I hereby award a "Good Taste" bonus!
Location too far from mall - -5 MN points

Total a paltry 10 Mall Ninja Points.

I am ashamed.  Obviously, I need therapy.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

If I wanted to play Soldier, I would have joined the Army, not the Navy !! :shock: :shock: :-D :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Total a paltry 10 Mall Ninja Points.
> 
> I am ashamed.  Obviously, I need therapy.


ROTFLMAO 
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thor said:


> If I wanted to play Soldier, I would have joined the Army, not the Navy !! :shock: :shock: :-D :-D


Well, if you think my daily loadout is bad, you should see all the stuff I bring when I play soldier with the National Guard! 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For those unfamiliar, here is the GlockTalk thread that supposedly started the whole "Mall Ninja" thing: http://www.geocities.com/suketh.geo/gun/mall_ninja_1.html

It's pretty funny.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> For those unfamiliar, here is the GlockTalk thread that supposedly started the whole "Mall Ninja" thing: http://www.geocities.com/suketh.geo/gun/mall_ninja_1.html
> 
> It's pretty funny.


I'm speechless........


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That was pretty dang funny Mike! Thanks for posting the link...

I wonder how long it would take me to earn the right to wear a pair of them boots? They sound down right awesome! :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, with all the new people here, there has gotta be some new mall ninjas


----------

